# thoughts on fender CS '69 pickups?



## Cary (May 11, 2011)

anyone using these? 

I just took the plunge on this this deal  after doing some reading I think they're what I want for my partscaster, but I'd love to hear some opinions on them.

Sounds like what I want, vintage wound, mid-low output, sweet chime and strong bass. I'm chasing a particular sound I've heard come from jimi and mayer, where the hammer-ons sound sweet and 3 dimensional. (I feel like this is douchey guitarist talk, but it is what it is.) 


I guess the nice part is if they don't sound great, it shouldn't be too hard to sell 'em without taking too much of a loss. They do have a pretty good reputation.

Anyways I went with expedited shipping so they should be here early next week, I'll be sure to do a little video demo once I get em installed.

In the meantime, tell me about how you love them, hate them, and how bad the non-rwrp buzz actually is.


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

Haven't tried them, but they are supposed to nail the Jimi sound. If you don't like those, try Suhr V60 LP's or ML's. Great pups for Hendrix IMO and I've had both sets.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

I tried the MIM ones in a CP60 - sounded sweet - not hot or harsh like a typical MIM or dull and muddy like a newer MIA std. I called Fender, and according to Josh (tech support), they are still the CS69's, even though they don't have AY's initials on them...then again, he also didn't know that the cast metal block was zinc and not steel...


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

That's a great deal! Hit me up if you don't like them.


----------



## Cary (May 11, 2011)

Jeez, I think i wasted my money on expedited shipping, my order is still in los angeles. Ah well, I just gave my strat the once over (installed treble bleed on volume pot, adjusted the neck, set the intonation and polished it up.) and am even more excited to get some sweet pups in this axe. It plays like a dream for my fingers, but the current pickups in it (guitar fetish pre-loaded alnico 5 stagger) are flabby and anemic.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Hey Cary,

Thinking about snagging a set of these myself for a Hendrix build, please let me know what the final landed cost is (i.e. including shipping, taxes & duty). 

Also curious if these have any markings on the underside. I believe the Custom Shop version should have "AY" (for Abigail Ybarra) while the MIM pups are plain. 

Cheers,
Jason


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

I notice these pups come from a web dealer called "go-dps", anyone ever heard or dealt straight with them? just wonderin....


----------



## Cary (May 11, 2011)

got em today , about 2 hours before I had to work, did a rush job of slapping them in my strat (and installing a new nut after dropping it face first the other day). Didn't even get a chance to check if they're working yet. I'll find out tonight as i'm heading straight to my weekly jam night hosting gig. I'm gonna have to a do a quick setup on the guitar backstage then get right to business. Here's hoping it works out.

Total price with expedited usps shipping was $135 Canadian and I wasn't charged duty (made in the usa?). That included the pickups, a dozen fender picks, a bottle of guitar polish and a polishing rag. The pickups are initialed "AY" and dated November of '11. Not labeled as bridge middle and neck, but the box states that they all measure 5.8, so i'm supposing it doesn't really matter. The wax potting was not sloppy but I had to scrape out the screw holes before they would accept a screw, also the pole piece stagger is a little wild, with some pole magnets sticking out quite far and others sitting below the pickup cover. However other than those two details, these appear to be well made pups and installed without any major hitches. 

I can't wait to play these tonight and see how they sound, I'll update with details tomorrow and try and get a video up this weekend. sdsre


----------



## Cary (May 11, 2011)

well I gave the pups a good workout last night, heres my first impressions. 

-As stated in their description, heavily mid scooped with big lows and clear, bright highs. VERY bright. The bridge has more twang than my g&l asat does.
-Great picking dynamics. Pretty low output, but can still drive an amp if you dig in on em. 
-noisy, granted I don't have much in the way of shielding in my strat and they we're rush installed in order to try them yesterday, but really, really noisy.
-usable sounds at every position, from warm and mellow neck to screaming honkin' bridge.

I also noticed a pretty annoying crackling sound when I played hard into them, but this could be from me cooking a pot or the switch during the aforementioned rush install. I'll crack it open tonight and see if I can locate the problem. 

Overall I'd like to get a better feel for them before I make up my mind, but so far I like them, don't love 'em, but I like them. Might entertain trades for other sets of single coils, but I'm gonna play em some more before I make up my mind. We'll see if some shielding tape and replacing the crackle culprit can sway me to keep them.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Any luck reducing the noise?


----------



## Cary (May 11, 2011)

Changed out all the electronics and added copper shielding tape, totally overkill for what was probably just a cold solder joint, but I had a bunch of cts pots kicking around so 20 bucks for a switch and some tape doesn't matter, I had fun and it sounds fantastic now. 
I'm really impressed with the pickups, They sound excellent through my sligo super reverb with the bright switch on, sparkling highs without being icepicky. Every position sounds good In fact, I even like the bridge, and I usually find it to be a little harsh. 

I'm liking the dynamics. Just picking lighter or heavier can take you from crystal cleans to raunchy overdrive. When you dig in, they really break up nicely. I will say they are not exactly what i was looking for, but they might sway me to change what I think I want.

Long story short, I took care of the noise, they still aren't humbuggys by any means, but they're quiet enough for the stage.


----------

